# Questions about creating an online store



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I know little to nothing about what goes into creating a website (online store). I came across this site as an example of the idea of what I would like a site to be able to handle. Not really the same design or theme at all, but the features the site can offer. A selection of different categorized items like they have across the top, which can be clicked on and opened up. Then specific items with pictures and prices which can also be clicked on with descriptions and a purchase option. Scrolling photos and graphics on the front page, etc.

LogoUp.com Custom Embroidered Shirts & Hats

How does a person go about getting this done? Are there companies that offer sites with these features which can be customized?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Check out the source code (green text). The drop down menu is available from www.dynamicdrive.com. I would also check into practical cart features such as different pricing for extended sizes, quantity breakdowns and shipping options.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

You lost me already at source code and green text. I don't follow.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

After navigating to that site, under "View" in your menu bar click "source" and you'll see the code for that site. The green text says that the code for the drop down menu was taken from the dynamicdrive site.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Does that mean the site it made from a template of some kind?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The coding for the drop down menu on that site is taken (with permission) from the dynamicdrive.com site. Check out the site if you have a chance. I've only barely looked at it but I've heard it referred to in web discussions. It offers open source coding for different web site features and other cool stuff like favicon generator and button maker. The code can be used if credit if given (green text). Web masters use code from sites like this so they don't have to "reinvent the wheel" for everything.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

So I am guessing this site was custom made by someone and it isn't an easy thing to get done.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I think if you have the time and the interest its best if you do it yourself. Spend time learning about the different options and pick a template that has a basic look you like, is customizable, suited to your experience, has the features you need, has good support, is SEO friendly and owned by you so you control hosting. If you decide to hire someone I would still spend a lot of time figuring out what you need, set a payment schedule so there is insentive to finish your site and ask for some training so you'll know how to make minor changes and add new products.


----------

